# [SOLVED] Windows 7, Asus and random BSOD's



## kimmoill (May 6, 2010)

Hi,


My laptop is getting BSOD's randomly. Computer is almost idling (normal web browsing, spotify is running etc.), when it crashes. 

Specs are:

- Asus K52JR
- Windows 7 Premium, 64-bit (OEM)
- Intel i3 330M
- ATI mobility radeon HD5470

Laptop is 2 months old. OEM service has replaced motherboard to the laptop, no help. I started wondering if the problem is software related. There are also health report, minidump file and Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2 attached.

Here is the problem signature,

Ongelman tunniste:
Ongelmatapahtuman nimi:	BlueScreen
Käyttöjärjestelmän versio:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Aluekohtaisten asetusten tunnus:	1035

Lisätietoja ongelmasta:
BCCode:	7f
BCP1:	0000000000000008
BCP2:	0000000080050031
BCP3:	00000000000006F8
BCP4:	FFFFF80002A5DAAF
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1

I hope you can help!

edit: typos


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7, Asus and random BSOD's*

Hi - 

Remove ZoneAlarm --> http://server.iad.liveperson.net/hc...&sg=2&st=846489&documentid=344897&action=view

Re-boot upon completion.

Install MSE --> http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

See if BSODs persist.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


Windows 7 x64 - Bugcheck = 0x7f (0x8,,,) 

```
[font=lucida console]
Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\050510-24991-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a12000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c4fe50
Debug session time: Wed May  5 14:43:08.704 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:15:23.906
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.........................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050031, 6f8, fffff80002a5daaf}

Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!CompareSecurityContexts+6a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP (7f)
This means a trap occurred in kernel mode, and it's a trap of a kind
that the kernel isn't allowed to have/catch (bound trap) or that
is always instant death (double fault).  The first number in the
bugcheck params is the number of the trap (8 = double fault, etc)
Consult an Intel x86 family manual to learn more about what these
traps are. Here is a *portion* of those codes:
If kv shows a taskGate
        use .tss on the part before the colon, then kv.
Else if kv shows a trapframe
        use .trap on that value
Else
        .trap on the appropriate frame will show where the trap was taken
        (on x86, this will be the ebp that goes with the procedure KiTrap)
Endif
kb will then show the corrected stack.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000008, EXCEPTION_DOUBLE_FAULT
Arg2: 0000000080050031
Arg3: 00000000000006f8
Arg4: fffff80002a5daaf

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002a81b69 to fffff80002a82600

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00ba4d28 fffff800`02a81b69 : 00000000`0000007f 00000000`00000008 00000000`80050031 00000000`000006f8 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00ba4d30 fffff800`02a80032 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`00ba4e70 fffff800`02a5daaf : fffefefe`fffefefe fffefefe`fffefefe ffffffff`fffefefe fffdfdfd`ffffffff : nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+0xb2
fffff880`0567c000 fffff800`02a4ad5c : fffff880`0567c0e0 fffffa80`0b3f57c8 ff8d8d8d`ff8f8f8f ffa5a5a5`ff878787 : nt!RtlSidHashInitialize+0x2f
fffff880`0567c030 fffff800`02a4ae9f : fffffa80`0b3f57c8 00000000`00000001 fff6f6f6`ffe7e7e7 fff4f4f4`ffe1e1e1 : nt!SepTokenFromAccessInformation+0xbc
fffff880`0567c060 fffff880`01727c5a : ffb5b5b5`ffe9e9e9 ff939393`ffafafaf ff777777`ff717171 ffc9c9c9`ff9e9e9e : nt!SeAccessCheckFromState+0x9f
fffff880`0567c750 fffff880`0172594f : ffffffff`ffffffff ffffffff`fffdfdfd ffffffff`ffffffff fffbfbfb`fffefefe : NETIO!CompareSecurityContexts+0x6a
fffff880`0567c7c0 fffff880`017279b5 : ffefefef`fff9f9f9 fff5f5f5`ffc4c4c4 ffd4d4d4`ffd7d7d7 ffa4a4a4`ffbababa : NETIO!MatchValues+0xef
fffff880`0567c810 fffff880`01727845 : fffffa80`0a1207f0 fffffa80`03d24cb0 fffff880`0567ca38 fffff880`0567d170 : NETIO!FilterMatch+0x95
fffff880`0567c860 fffff880`01728ccb : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0567d170 fffff880`0567ca20 : NETIO!IndexListClassify+0x69
fffff880`0567c8e0 fffff880`018404d0 : fffff880`0567d170 fffff880`0567cdb8 fffff880`0567daf0 fffffa80`0bd80030 : NETIO!KfdClassify+0xa4e
fffff880`0567cc50 fffff880`0183977e : fffff880`01948690 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0aed9a90 00000000`00000000 : tcpip!WfpAleClassify+0x50
fffff880`0567cc90 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeSend+0x94e


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
NETIO!CompareSecurityContexts+6a
fffff880`01727c5a 448b442470      mov     r8d,dword ptr [rsp+70h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  NETIO!CompareSecurityContexts+6a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: NETIO

IMAGE_NAME:  NETIO.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc18a

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7f_8_NETIO!CompareSecurityContexts+6a

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7f_8_NETIO!CompareSecurityContexts+6a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff80000ba4e30 rbx=fffff8800567c1c0 rcx=000000000000007f
rdx=0000000000000008 rsi=0000000000000005 rdi=fffffa800b3f5908
rip=fffff80002a82600 rsp=fffff80000ba4d28 rbp=fffff80000ba4ef0
 r8=0000000080050031  r9=00000000000006f8 r10=fffff80002a5daaf
r11=00000000000003e7 r12=0000000000000000 r13=fffff8800567c7c8
r14=fffff8800567c7c0 r15=fffff8800567c9e0
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02a82600 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff800`00ba4d30=000000000000007f
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`00ba4d28 fffff800`02a81b69 : 00000000`0000007f 00000000`00000008 00000000`80050031 00000000`000006f8 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00ba4d30 fffff800`02a80032 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`00ba4e70 fffff800`02a5daaf : fffefefe`fffefefe fffefefe`fffefefe ffffffff`fffefefe fffdfdfd`ffffffff : nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+0xb2 (TrapFrame @ fffff800`00ba4e70)
fffff880`0567c000 fffff800`02a4ad5c : fffff880`0567c0e0 fffffa80`0b3f57c8 ff8d8d8d`ff8f8f8f ffa5a5a5`ff878787 : nt!RtlSidHashInitialize+0x2f
fffff880`0567c030 fffff800`02a4ae9f : fffffa80`0b3f57c8 00000000`00000001 fff6f6f6`ffe7e7e7 fff4f4f4`ffe1e1e1 : nt!SepTokenFromAccessInformation+0xbc
fffff880`0567c060 fffff880`01727c5a : ffb5b5b5`ffe9e9e9 ff939393`ffafafaf ff777777`ff717171 ffc9c9c9`ff9e9e9e : nt!SeAccessCheckFromState+0x9f
fffff880`0567c750 fffff880`0172594f : ffffffff`ffffffff ffffffff`fffdfdfd ffffffff`ffffffff fffbfbfb`fffefefe : NETIO!CompareSecurityContexts+0x6a
fffff880`0567c7c0 fffff880`017279b5 : ffefefef`fff9f9f9 fff5f5f5`ffc4c4c4 ffd4d4d4`ffd7d7d7 ffa4a4a4`ffbababa : NETIO!MatchValues+0xef
fffff880`0567c810 fffff880`01727845 : fffffa80`0a1207f0 fffffa80`03d24cb0 fffff880`0567ca38 fffff880`0567d170 : NETIO!FilterMatch+0x95
fffff880`0567c860 fffff880`01728ccb : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0567d170 fffff880`0567ca20 : NETIO!IndexListClassify+0x69
fffff880`0567c8e0 fffff880`018404d0 : fffff880`0567d170 fffff880`0567cdb8 fffff880`0567daf0 fffffa80`0bd80030 : NETIO!KfdClassify+0xa4e
fffff880`0567cc50 fffff880`0183977e : fffff880`01948690 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0aed9a90 00000000`00000000 : tcpip!WfpAleClassify+0x50
fffff880`0567cc90 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : tcpip!WfpAlepAuthorizeSend+0x94e
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bcf000 fffff800`00bd9000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02a12000 fffff800`02fee000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Feb 27 02:55:23 2010 (4B88CFEB)
fffff800`02fee000 fffff800`03037000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c6c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00c6c000 fffff880`00c86000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c9b000 fffff880`00cdf000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00cdf000 fffff880`00cf3000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cf3000 fffff880`00d51000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d51000 fffff880`00d84000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00d84000 fffff880`00d99000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d99000 fffff880`00da5000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`00da5000 fffff880`00dba000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00dba000 fffff880`00de9000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e09000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00e09000 fffff880`00e10000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e13000 fffff880`00ed3000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00ed3000 fffff880`00f77000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f77000 fffff880`00f86000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f86000 fffff880`00fdd000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00fdd000 fffff880`00fe6000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fe6000 fffff880`00ff0000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00ff0000 fffff880`00ffd000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`0102a000 fffff880`01035000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`01035000 fffff880`01040000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`01040000 fffff880`0108c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0108c000 fffff880`010a0000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010a0000 fffff880`010ad000   AsDsm    AsDsm.sys    Fri Feb 13 01:14:26 2009 (49950FC2)
fffff880`010ad000 fffff880`010b6000   lullaby  lullaby.sys  Wed Jun 17 22:45:32 2009 (4A39AA4C)
fffff880`010cc000 fffff880`011e8000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Fri Aug 07 08:23:37 2009 (4A7C1CC9)
fffff880`011e8000 fffff880`011f1000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01208000 fffff880`013ab000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013ab000 fffff880`013db000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`013db000 fffff880`013f9000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`01447000 fffff880`014a5000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`014a5000 fffff880`014bf000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`014bf000 fffff880`01532000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01532000 fffff880`01543000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01543000 fffff880`0154d000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0154d000 fffff880`01599000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01599000 fffff880`015d3000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`015d3000 fffff880`015e9000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`015e9000 fffff880`015f9000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Wed Apr 14 12:35:50 2010 (4BC5EEE6)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01612000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01612000 fffff880`0161b000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0162f000 fffff880`01721000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01721000 fffff880`01781000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01781000 fffff880`017ac000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:03:32 2009 (4B21E0B4)
fffff880`017ac000 fffff880`017f6000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`017f6000 fffff880`017fe000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01803000 fffff880`01a00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02600000 fffff880`0260e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`02615000 fffff880`027cc600   snp2uvc  snp2uvc.sys  Tue Aug 11 23:38:01 2009 (4A823919)
fffff880`027cd000 fffff880`027ddd00   STREAM   STREAM.SYS   Mon Jul 13 20:06:18 2009 (4A5BCBFA)
fffff880`027de000 fffff880`027e6a80   sncduvc  sncduvc.SYS  Mon Dec 29 04:14:26 2008 (495894F2)
fffff880`027e7000 fffff880`027ff000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c09000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02c09000 fffff880`02c10000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02c10000 fffff880`02c1e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02c1e000 fffff880`02c43000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02c43000 fffff880`02c53000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02c53000 fffff880`02c5c000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c5c000 fffff880`02c65000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c65000 fffff880`02c6e000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02c6e000 fffff880`02c79000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02c79000 fffff880`02c8a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02c8a000 fffff880`02c97000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02c97000 fffff880`02db3000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Fri Aug 07 08:23:37 2009 (4A7C1CC9)
fffff880`02dd1000 fffff880`02dfb000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03823000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`03823000 fffff880`0383e000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Wed Apr 14 12:31:25 2010 (4BC5EDDD)
fffff880`0383e000 fffff880`03847000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.SYS Wed Apr 14 12:31:02 2010 (4BC5EDC6)
fffff880`03847000 fffff880`03868000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`03868000 fffff880`0387d000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0387d000 fffff880`038d0000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`038d0000 fffff880`038d8000   ASMMAP64 ASMMAP64.sys Thu Jul 02 05:13:26 2009 (4A4C7A36)
fffff880`038d9000 fffff880`03954000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Thu Jun 25 01:50:13 2009 (4A431015)
fffff880`03954000 fffff880`039da000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Wed Jul 01 09:54:56 2009 (4A4B6AB0)
fffff880`039da000 fffff880`039e6000   btwl2cap btwl2cap.sys Fri Apr 03 20:28:45 2009 (49D6A9BD)
fffff880`039e6000 fffff880`039e9880   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Thu Jun 25 01:51:37 2009 (4A431069)
fffff880`039ea000 fffff880`039f8000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a16000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`03a16000 fffff880`03a25000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03a25000 fffff880`03a40000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`03a40000 fffff880`03a54000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03a61000 fffff880`03aeb000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03aeb000 fffff880`03af5000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Wed Apr 14 12:31:40 2010 (4BC5EDEC)
fffff880`03af5000 fffff880`03b3a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`03b3a000 fffff880`03bcb000   vsdatant vsdatant.sys Sun Nov 22 18:37:44 2009 (4B09CB48)
fffff880`03bcb000 fffff880`03bd4000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03bd4000 fffff880`03bfa000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04056000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04056000 fffff880`04078000   ETD      ETD.sys      Thu Oct 15 05:23:18 2009 (4AD6EA06)
fffff880`04078000 fffff880`04087000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04087000 fffff880`0409d000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0409d000 fffff880`040ad000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`040ad000 fffff880`040c3000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`040c3000 fffff880`040e7000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`040ee000 fffff880`0413f000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`0413f000 fffff880`0414b000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`0414b000 fffff880`04156000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`04156000 fffff880`04165000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`04165000 fffff880`04183000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`04183000 fffff880`04194000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04194000 fffff880`041b7000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Wed Apr 14 12:35:30 2010 (4BC5EED2)
fffff880`041dd000 fffff880`041e9000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0420d000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`0420d000 fffff880`04234000   jmcr     jmcr.sys     Tue Aug 18 04:23:06 2009 (4A8A64EA)
fffff880`04234000 fffff880`04263000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`04263000 fffff880`04280000   JME      JME.sys      Thu Dec 03 21:14:21 2009 (4B18707D)
fffff880`04280000 fffff880`043fd000   athrx    athrx.sys    Mon Oct 05 12:33:57 2009 (4ACA1FF5)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04420000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`04420000 fffff880`04433000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`04433000 fffff880`0444b000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04451000 fffff880`0446c000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0446c000 fffff880`0448d000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0448d000 fffff880`044a7000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`044a7000 fffff880`044a8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`044a9000 fffff880`044ec000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`044ec000 fffff880`044fe000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`044fe000 fffff880`04558000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04558000 fffff880`0456d000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`0456d000 fffff880`0458f000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Nov 18 18:25:33 2009 (4B04826D)
fffff880`0458f000 fffff880`045cc000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`045cc000 fffff880`045ee000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`045ee000 fffff880`045f3200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`0486a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`0487b000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Thu Sep 17 15:54:16 2009 (4AB293E8)
fffff880`0487b000 fffff880`0488c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0488c000 fffff880`0489b000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0489b000 fffff880`048a3000   kbfiltr  kbfiltr.sys  Mon Jul 20 05:21:42 2009 (4A643726)
fffff880`048a3000 fffff880`048a7500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`048a9000 fffff880`04ee0000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Thu Dec 17 17:46:00 2009 (4B2AB4A8)
fffff880`04ee0000 fffff880`04fd4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04fd4000 fffff880`04ff2000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04ff2000 fffff880`04ffa000   ATK64AMD ATK64AMD.sys Tue May 12 21:04:54 2009 (4A0A1CB6)
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`0522c000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0522c000 fffff880`0523c000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`0523c000 fffff880`05247000   ISWKL    ISWKL.sys    Wed Oct 14 09:12:56 2009 (4AD5CE58)
fffff880`05248000 fffff880`052f9000   CHDRT64  CHDRT64.sys  Fri Oct 30 13:50:02 2009 (4AEB274A)
fffff880`052f9000 fffff880`05305000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05305000 fffff880`05322000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`05322000 fffff880`05323f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`05324000 fffff880`053b0000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`053b0000 fffff880`053c9000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`053c9000 fffff880`053d1080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`053d2000 fffff880`053df000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`053df000 fffff880`053ed000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`053ed000 fffff880`05400000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06e00000 fffff880`06e4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`06e4e000 fffff880`06e71000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`06eb1000 fffff880`06f79000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`06f79000 fffff880`06f97000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`06f97000 fffff880`06faf000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06faf000 fffff880`06fdc000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`07600000 fffff880`07669000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`076c9000 fffff880`0776f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0776f000 fffff880`0777a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0777a000 fffff880`077a7000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`077a7000 fffff880`077b9000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`07891000 fffff880`07929000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`07929000 fffff880`0795f000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`079d0000 fffff880`079db000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003df000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00540000 fffff960`0054a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`07831000 fffff880`0784c000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`09813000 fffff880`0992f000   hiber_iaStor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0992f000 fffff880`09942000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`079db000 fffff880`079f6000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`07831000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0795f000 fffff880`079d0000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0161b000 fffff880`01629000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02ca2000 fffff880`02dbe000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02dbe000 fffff880`02dd1000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`041b7000 fffff880`041dd000   tunnel.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f86000 fffff880`00fdd000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`03a61000 fffff880`03aeb000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`040ad000 fffff880`040c3000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01035000 fffff880`01040000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`010a0000 fffff880`010ad000   AsDsm    AsDsm.sys    Fri Feb 13 01:14:26 2009 (49950FC2)
fffff880`038d0000 fffff880`038d8000   ASMMAP64 ASMMAP64.sys Thu Jul 02 05:13:26 2009 (4A4C7A36)
fffff880`0383e000 fffff880`03847000   aswFsBlk aswFsBlk.SYS Wed Apr 14 12:31:02 2010 (4BC5EDC6)
fffff880`03823000 fffff880`0383e000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys Wed Apr 14 12:31:25 2010 (4BC5EDDD)
fffff880`03aeb000 fffff880`03af5000   aswRdr   aswRdr.SYS   Wed Apr 14 12:31:40 2010 (4BC5EDEC)
fffff880`04194000 fffff880`041b7000   aswSP    aswSP.SYS    Wed Apr 14 12:35:30 2010 (4BC5EED2)
fffff880`015e9000 fffff880`015f9000   aswTdi   aswTdi.SYS   Wed Apr 14 12:35:50 2010 (4BC5EEE6)
fffff880`079d0000 fffff880`079db000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`011e8000 fffff880`011f1000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`04280000 fffff880`043fd000   athrx    athrx.sys    Mon Oct 05 12:33:57 2009 (4ACA1FF5)
fffff880`0456d000 fffff880`0458f000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Nov 18 18:25:33 2009 (4B04826D)
fffff880`048a9000 fffff880`04ee0000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Thu Dec 17 17:46:00 2009 (4B2AB4A8)
fffff880`04ff2000 fffff880`04ffa000   ATK64AMD ATK64AMD.sys Tue May 12 21:04:54 2009 (4A0A1CB6)
fffff880`00d99000 fffff880`00da5000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`02c09000 fffff880`02c10000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04183000 fffff880`04194000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`06f79000 fffff880`06f97000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`0522c000 fffff880`0523c000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04420000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`05324000 fffff880`053b0000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`027e7000 fffff880`027ff000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`03954000 fffff880`039da000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Wed Jul 01 09:54:56 2009 (4A4B6AB0)
fffff880`038d9000 fffff880`03954000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Thu Jun 25 01:50:13 2009 (4A431015)
fffff880`039da000 fffff880`039e6000   btwl2cap btwl2cap.sys Fri Apr 03 20:28:45 2009 (49D6A9BD)
fffff880`039e6000 fffff880`039e9880   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Thu Jun 25 01:51:37 2009 (4A431069)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02dd1000 fffff880`02dfb000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`05248000 fffff880`052f9000   CHDRT64  CHDRT64.sys  Fri Oct 30 13:50:02 2009 (4AEB274A)
fffff880`00e13000 fffff880`00ed3000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`013ab000 fffff880`013db000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00cf3000 fffff880`00d51000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`048a3000 fffff880`048a7500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`014bf000 fffff880`01532000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e09000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`0409d000 fffff880`040ad000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`053df000 fffff880`053ed000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04165000 fffff880`04183000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`04156000 fffff880`04165000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`015d3000 fffff880`015e9000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`045cc000 fffff880`045ee000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`053ed000 fffff880`05400000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`02c97000 fffff880`02db3000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Fri Aug 07 08:23:37 2009 (4A7C1CC9)
fffff880`052f9000 fffff880`05305000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04ee0000 fffff880`04fd4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04056000 fffff880`04078000   ETD      ETD.sys      Thu Oct 15 05:23:18 2009 (4AD6EA06)
fffff880`07929000 fffff880`0795f000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`0108c000 fffff880`010a0000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01040000 fffff880`0108c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01543000 fffff880`0154d000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`017ac000 fffff880`017f6000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02fee000 fffff800`03037000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`0486a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`0487b000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Thu Sep 17 15:54:16 2009 (4AB293E8)
fffff880`053b0000 fffff880`053c9000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`053c9000 fffff880`053d1080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`02600000 fffff880`0260e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`06eb1000 fffff880`06f79000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01612000 fffff880`0161b000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`04fd4000 fffff880`04ff2000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010cc000 fffff880`011e8000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Fri Aug 07 08:23:37 2009 (4A7C1CC9)
fffff880`04087000 fffff880`0409d000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0523c000 fffff880`05247000   ISWKL    ISWKL.sys    Wed Oct 14 09:12:56 2009 (4AD5CE58)
fffff880`0420d000 fffff880`04234000   jmcr     jmcr.sys     Tue Aug 18 04:23:06 2009 (4A8A64EA)
fffff880`04263000 fffff880`04280000   JME      JME.sys      Thu Dec 03 21:14:21 2009 (4B18707D)
fffff880`04078000 fffff880`04087000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0489b000 fffff880`048a3000   kbfiltr  kbfiltr.sys  Mon Jul 20 05:21:42 2009 (4A643726)
fffff800`00bcf000 fffff800`00bd9000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`044a9000 fffff880`044ec000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`014a5000 fffff880`014bf000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01781000 fffff880`017ac000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:03:32 2009 (4B21E0B4)
fffff880`045ee000 fffff880`045f3200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`03868000 fffff880`0387d000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03823000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`010ad000 fffff880`010b6000   lullaby  lullaby.sys  Wed Jun 17 22:45:32 2009 (4A39AA4C)
fffff880`00c9b000 fffff880`00cdf000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`039ea000 fffff880`039f8000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0488c000 fffff880`0489b000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`053d2000 fffff880`053df000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00c6c000 fffff880`00c86000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`06f97000 fffff880`06faf000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06faf000 fffff880`06fdc000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`06e00000 fffff880`06e4e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`06e4e000 fffff880`06e71000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`0102a000 fffff880`01035000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02c6e000 fffff880`02c79000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fe6000 fffff880`00ff0000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01447000 fffff880`014a5000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`0414b000 fffff880`04156000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01612000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0162f000 fffff880`01721000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`041dd000 fffff880`041e9000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04420000 fffff880`04433000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`00dba000 fffff880`00de9000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04558000 fffff880`0456d000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03a16000 fffff880`03a25000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03af5000 fffff880`03b3a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01721000 fffff880`01781000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02c79000 fffff880`02c8a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0413f000 fffff880`0414b000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a12000 fffff800`02fee000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Feb 27 02:55:23 2010 (4B88CFEB)
fffff880`01208000 fffff880`013ab000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c09000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0387d000 fffff880`038d0000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03bd4000 fffff880`03bfa000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00d84000 fffff880`00d99000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d51000 fffff880`00d84000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e09000 fffff880`00e10000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c6c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01532000 fffff880`01543000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`076c9000 fffff880`0776f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0458f000 fffff880`045cc000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cdf000 fffff880`00cf3000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`040c3000 fffff880`040e7000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04451000 fffff880`0446c000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0446c000 fffff880`0448d000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0448d000 fffff880`044a7000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`040ee000 fffff880`0413f000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02c53000 fffff880`02c5c000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c5c000 fffff880`02c65000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c65000 fffff880`02c6e000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01599000 fffff880`015d3000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`0522c000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04433000 fffff880`0444b000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04234000 fffff880`04263000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`0776f000 fffff880`0777a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`027de000 fffff880`027e6a80   sncduvc  sncduvc.SYS  Mon Dec 29 04:14:26 2008 (495894F2)
fffff880`02615000 fffff880`027cc600   snp2uvc  snp2uvc.sys  Tue Aug 11 23:38:01 2009 (4A823919)
fffff880`017f6000 fffff880`017fe000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`07891000 fffff880`07929000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`07600000 fffff880`07669000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0777a000 fffff880`077a7000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`027cd000 fffff880`027ddd00   STREAM   STREAM.SYS   Mon Jul 13 20:06:18 2009 (4A5BCBFA)
fffff880`044a7000 fffff880`044a8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01803000 fffff880`01a00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`077a7000 fffff880`077b9000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02c8a000 fffff880`02c97000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`013db000 fffff880`013f9000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03a40000 fffff880`03a54000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00540000 fffff960`0054a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`044ec000 fffff880`044fe000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`05305000 fffff880`05322000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`05322000 fffff880`05323f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`0487b000 fffff880`0488c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`044fe000 fffff880`04558000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04056000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00ff0000 fffff880`00ffd000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02c10000 fffff880`02c1e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02c1e000 fffff880`02c43000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00da5000 fffff880`00dba000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`0154d000 fffff880`01599000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`03b3a000 fffff880`03bcb000   vsdatant vsdatant.sys Sun Nov 22 18:37:44 2009 (4B09CB48)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0420d000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a16000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`03a25000 fffff880`03a40000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02c43000 fffff880`02c53000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ed3000 fffff880`00f77000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f77000 fffff880`00f86000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03bcb000 fffff880`03bd4000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003df000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00fdd000 fffff880`00fe6000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`03847000 fffff880`03868000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`07831000 fffff880`0784c000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`09813000 fffff880`0992f000   hiber_iaStor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0992f000 fffff880`09942000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`079db000 fffff880`079f6000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`07831000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0795f000 fffff880`079d0000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0161b000 fffff880`01629000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02ca2000 fffff880`02dbe000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02dbe000 fffff880`02dd1000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`041b7000 fffff880`041dd000   tunnel.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000007F
Arguments 00000000`00000008 00000000`80050031 00000000`000006f8 fffff800`02a5daaf
Closing open log file C:\Users\PalmDesert7\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055]www.jcgriff2.com[/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## kimmoill (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7, Asus and random BSOD's*

I removed Zonealarm and installed MSE. 

There hasn't been any BSOD's! 

Many thanks for the advice and fast reply!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7, Asus and random BSOD's*

Hi - 

Great news to hear of BSOD-free status with Zone-Alarm removal.

Thank you for posting back with the outcome.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

